# installationsprobleme

## Christian99

Hallo, seit heute hab ich probleme beim installieren:

ich bekomme die Meldung "Portage patch failed to apply!". bisher ist es bei  gvfs-1.4.3-r1 und bei gst-plugins-neon in allen versionen. hier mal beispielhaft die ausgabe von gvfs:

```
 * Portage patch failed to apply (ltmain.sh version 2.2.6)!

 * Please bug azarah or vapier to add proper patch.

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3-r1 failed:

 *   Portage patch failed to apply!

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 3270:  Called gnome2_src_prepare

 *   environment, line 2615:  Called elibtoolize

 *   environment, line 1363:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                                   die "Portage patch failed to apply!";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3-r1/work/gvfs-1.4.3'

```

hier noch emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.33-zen2 x86_64)

=================================================================                         

System uname: Linux-2.6.33-zen2-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9450_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1                                                                                          

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 07 May 2010 01:15:01 +0000                                             

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                   

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37                                                                   

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                                   

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1                                                                  

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0_beta1                                                               

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7                                                                    

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                  

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                     

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1                                                                  

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                    

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                             

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1                                                  

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1                                                                 

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4                                                                     

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                    

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                    

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                 

ABI="amd64"                                                                                    

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                                        

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"                                                                      

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"                                                                          

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"                                                                                       

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"     

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"                                                                      

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"                                                     

ARCH="amd64"                                                                                   

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"                                                                             

AUTOCLEAN="yes"                                                                                

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                   

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"                                                                               

CDEFINE_amd64="__x86_64__"                                                                     

CDEFINE_x86="__i386__"                                                                         

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"                 

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"                                                                              

CG_COMPILER_EXE="/usr/bin/cgc"                                                                 

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                    

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                              

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                  

CLEAN_DELAY="5"                                                                                

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"                                                                

COLORFGBG="15;0"                                                                               

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"                     

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"        

CVS_RSH="ssh"                                                                                  

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"               

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-c0LAQbQIeH,guid=49a7e61539b5b916db1be75e0008f3cf"                                                                                           

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"                                                                            

DESKTOP_SESSION="KDE-4"                                                                        

DISPLAY=":0.0"                                                                                 

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                               

DM_CONTROL="/var/run/xdmctl"                                                                   

EDITOR="/bin/nano"                                                                             

ELIBC="glibc"                                                                                  

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose"                                                          

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"                                                                      

EPREFIX=""                                                                                     

EROOT="/"                                                                                      

FEATURES="assume-digests candy ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                  

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""         

GCC_SPECS=""                                                                                   

GDK_USE_XFT="1"                                                                                

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirror/gentoo"                                                                                              

GTK2_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/chriss/.gtkrc-2.0:/home/chriss/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4:/home/chriss/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc-2.0"                                                             

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/chriss/.gtkrc::/home/chriss/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc"       

HG="/usr/bin/hg"                                                                               

HISTCONTROL="erasedups"                                                                        

HISTSIZE="2500"                                                                                

HOME="/home/chriss"                                                                            

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.19.1/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/info"                                                        

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"                                                                          

JAVAC="/home/chriss/.gentoo/java-config-2/current-user-vm/bin/javac"                           

JAVACC_HOME="/usr/share/javacc/"                                                               

JAVA_HOME="/home/chriss/.gentoo/java-config-2/current-user-vm"                                 

JDK_HOME="/home/chriss/.gentoo/java-config-2/current-user-vm"                                  

KDE_FULL_SESSION="true"                                                                        

KDE_IS_PRELINKED="1"                                                                           

KDE_MULTIHEAD="false"                                                                          

KDE_SESSION_UID="1000"                                                                         

KDE_SESSION_VERSION="4"                                                                        

KERNEL="linux"                                                                                 

KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE=":1.3692"                                                                 

KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION="/Sessions/1"                                                             

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"                                                                             

LANGUAGE=""                                                                                    

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"            

LC_COLLATE="C"                                                                                 

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                              

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"                                                                      

LD_PRELOAD="/usr/lib64/libtrash.so"                                                            

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"                                                                         

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"                                                                     

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"                                                                           

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"                                                                      

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"                                                                             

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"                                                                           

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"                                                                         

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"                                                                         

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"                                                                             

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"                                                                        

LINGUAS="de en"                                                                                                                                                           

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"                                            

MAKEOPTS="-j5"                                                                                 

MANPATH="/home/chriss/.gentoo/java-config-2/current-user-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.19.1/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/lib64/php5/man/:/opt/cuda/man"            

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"                                                                      

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"                                                   

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"                                          

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage)"                  

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"                                                         

OPENGL_PROFILE="nvidia"                                                                        

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"                                                                          

PATH="~/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.4:/usr/games/bin:/opt/cuda/bin"                                                                        

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                 

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc x86-openbsd ppc-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"                                                                                              

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"                                                               

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"                                                      

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"                         

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                         

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"                                                                              

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"                                                       

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"                                                          

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"                                                      

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"                      

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"                                                                    

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"                                                        

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"                                                         

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"                                                           

PORTAGE_GID="250"                                                                              

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"                                                                           

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"                                                                           

PORTAGE_NICENESS="10"                                                                          

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"                                                      

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"                                                                      

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"                                                                        

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                                      

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"                                                                            

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"                                                                    

PORTDIR="/usr/portage/tree/official"                                                           

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/tree/overlay/local /usr/portage/tree/overlay/layman/Spring /usr/portage/tree/overlay/layman/gamerlay /usr/portage/tree/overlay/layman/rion /usr/portage/tree/overlay/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/tree/overlay/layman/kde /usr/portage/tree/overlay/layman/x11" 

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/klibc"                                                           

PROFILEHOME=""                                                                                 

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"                                            

PROMPT_COMMAND="history -a;history -n"                                                                                                                       

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"                                                                    

PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib64/root"                                                                   

QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="x86_64"                                                                  

QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64"                                                                             

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""     

ROOT="/"                                                                                       

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.4:/opt/cuda/bin"                       

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"                                                                      

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"                                                                          

SANE_CONFIG_DIR="/etc/sane.d"                                                                  

SDL_AUDIODRIVER="pulse"                                                                        

SESSION_MANAGER="local/GentooHyperPower:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/12472,unix/GentooHyperPower:/tmp/.ICE-unix/12472"                                                                                     

SGML_CATALOG_FILES="/etc/sgml/dsssl-docbook-stylesheets.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-3.1.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook.cat:/etc/sgml/openjade-1.3.2.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-ent.cat:/etc/sgml/xml-docbook-4.1.2.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-lite.cat:/etc/sgml/xml-docbook-4.4.cat"                             

SHELL="/bin/bash"                                                                              

SHLVL="2"                                                                                                                                   

STAGE1_USE="multilib nptl nptlonly unicode"                                                    

STRIGI_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/strigi:"                                                        

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"                                                                              

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"                                          

TERM="xterm"                                                                                   

TEXINPUTS="/usr/lib64/ocaml/ocamldoc:"                                                         

USB_DEVFS_PATH="/dev/bus/usb"                                                                  

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi adns aim allegro alsa amd64 amr apache2 asyncns bash-completion branding bzip2 cairo caps cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus dga dhcpcd djvu dri dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread encode encoding examples exif expat fbcondecor ffmpeg fftw flac fontconfig fortran gcj gd gdbm geoip gif gimp glib gmp gnutls gpg gphoto2 gpm graphviz hal iconv icu id3tag imagemagick imlib inotify ipv6 java java6 javascript jbig joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kvm lame latex lcms ldap libcaca libnotify libsamplerate lm_sensors lzma lzo mad matroska md5sum midi mikmod mmap mmx mmxext mng modplug modules mono mozila mp3 mpeg mplayer mtp mudflap multilib musepack mysql mysqli ncurses nfs nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin objc ogg openal openexr opengl openmp pam pcntl pcre pdf perl phonon php plasma png posix pppd pulseaudio python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime raw readline reflection sasl scanner sdl session smp sndfile speex spell spl sql sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification subversion svg svn sysfs taglib tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vhosts vnc vorbis wmf wxwindows x264 xcb xcomposite xine xml xorg xosd xpm xprint xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de en" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER=""

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau nvidia"

WINDOWID="60817440"

WINDOWPATH="5"

XCURSOR_THEME="Oxygen_Zion"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/usr/share/games"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="9b3f6da369ce1aaf73099e5c49b6bb5d-1273142481.780852-1312895472"

XDM_MANAGED="method=classic"

XERCESC_NLS_HOME="/usr/share/xerces-c/msg"

XSESSION="KDE4"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

kennst das jemand, oder wiß wer was zu tun ist?[/code]

----------

## Necoro

Du hast den wichtigen Teil der Fehlermeldung unterschlagen (welcher Patch nun fehlschlägt).

----------

## Christian99

ah, ok . stimmt...

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3-r1

 * gvfs-1.4.3.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * CPV:  gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3-r1                                                             

 * REPO: gentoo                                                                               

 * USE:  amd64 bash-completion cdda elibc_glibc gnome gphoto2 hal http kernel_linux multilib udev userland_GNU                                                                                

>>> Unpacking source...                                                                        

>>> Unpacking gvfs-1.4.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3-r1/work             

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3-r1/work                          

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3-r1/work/gvfs-1.4.3 ...          

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: gvfs-1.4.3                                                          

 * Portage patch failed to apply (ltmain.sh version 2.2.6)!

 * Please bug azarah or vapier to add proper patch.        

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3-r1 failed:                 

 *   Portage patch failed to apply!                        

 *                                                         

 * Call stack:                                             

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_prepare           

 *   environment, line 3270:  Called gnome2_src_prepare    

 *   environment, line 2615:  Called elibtoolize           

 *   environment, line 1363:  Called die                   

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                                   die "Portage patch failed to apply!";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3-r1/work/gvfs-1.4.3'

```

hoffe das hilft weiter

----------

## Necoro

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=176667

/edit: Oder mal einen neuen Bug aufmachen  :Smile: 

----------

## Christian99

neuer bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=319183

----------

